# Solved: IP address issue



## charleshw

Hey folks,

I've been having a problem renewing the IP address on a PC that is networked on a wireless set up. This is the message I get when I try to release the IP address:

Windows IP Configuration
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 17:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix
IP Address: . . . . . . . . . . . :0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: . . . . .. .. . . . : 


When I try to "ipconfig /renew" I get a similar "no operation can be performed..." message.

What I have tried: rebooting
Disconnecting and reconnecting the wireless adapter
resetting router (it's a Linksys)

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryNet

Do you have a red X in the Notification Area indicating that no wireless signal is seen?

Do you have a red or yellow mark on your wireless adapter in the Device Manager?

Make and model of your wireless adapter?


----------



## kalisun

Make sure your Wireless is "Enabled"

Make sure your wireless is "turned on"...On some DELL models there's a key combo FN + F2 or something to that effect...even tho it doesn't say that the wireless device is turned off you might want to check..


----------



## TerryNet

Good point, kalisun. Also, some laptops have an actual physical switch to turn the integrated adapter on/off.


----------



## charleshw

Thanks for the quick replies.

First three questions: No red x in notification area. The Lynksys icon says the adapter is connected.

No red/yellow mark in device manager.

Wireless adapter is Linksys Wireless-G USB network adapter.

I believe the device is turned on; I repaired the connection it and it appears to be working.

Despite the fact that the adapter appears to be connected, I get no Internet connectivity.


----------



## JohnWill

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Are you still getting "Media disconnected"? Pretty much are going to need to get "Media disconnected" resolved before you are going to get an IP address assigned to post.

Also, for starters until things are working, try disabling any wireless security.


----------



## NiteHawk

Can you direct (wire) connect between the router and the laptop? Hard wire it and check for an IP.


----------



## charleshw

Again, thanks for the replies.

re 1: Here's the ipconfig /all results. It's showing that there is an IP address assigned, but I'm still not getting any connectivity.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D34B3771
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-E2-45-7B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 17:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapt
er
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-76-05-FC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.4.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.4.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.4.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 25, 2006 7:03:46 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 26, 2006 7:03:46 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>

Re 2: I'm not sure how to resolve the "media disconnected" issue. Any guidance? The wireless security is disabled.

re 3: The PC in question is a tower unit. If all else fails, I'll lug it to the basement and direct connect it to the router.

Thanks again.


----------



## StumpedTechy

I am in agreement with Bob I think this is security related. Does your router have any type of MAC address filtering or anything? I would disable all of that and see if it connects.


----------



## JohnWill

Forget the media disconnected issue, that's your wired connection, and I suspect it's really disconnected, right? 

I'll sing with the chorus on this one, disable the encryption on the router and see if you can connect. It's not MAC filtering, or you wouldn't be getting an IP address assigned.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Sound like you are now getting an IP address for the wireless adapter.

Open a CMD prompt ( Start / Run / CMD)
Then run some basic PING tests

PING 192.168.4.1 - This pings your router

PING 24.229.54.212 - This pings your DNS server. Need this to work before you will get much further.

PING www.yahoo.com - This pings a web site by name

If the first one works but the other doesn't, it could be a corrupted Winsock entries in the registry.

---

To Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (regardless of the OS) run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_del_winsock.reg

To add WindowsXP clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_winsock.reg

WINDOWSXP with SP2

There is a new command you can run with SP2 which will reset the Winsock2 registry entries back to their default setting:

netsh winsock reset catalog

TCP/IP RESET
=============
If you need to reset the TCP/IP protocol stack with XP you need to run a small script:

netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name ]

the log_file_name needs to be specified. 
e.g. - netsh int ip reset ip_reset.txt


----------



## TerryNet

What Bob said. Since the ipconfig /all now shows that you do (or should) have internet access, the pings will confirm this. And then if browsers don't work, broken winsock is likely candidate.


----------



## charleshw

I pinged the router, DNS server and yahoo, rebooted, and did it again. I'm not sure what to make of the results, so I'll wait to hear a response before I try to make any changes.

First PING:

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING 192.168.4.1

Pinging °ÿ with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.4.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.4.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING 24.229.54.212

Pinging °ÿ with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING www.yahoo.com

Pinging www.yahoo.akadns.net [°ÿ] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.142.226.40: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.142.226.40: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.142.226.40: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=52
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 37ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>

Second PING:
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING 192.168.4.1

Pinging °ÿ with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING 192.168.4.1

Pinging °ÿ with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING 24.339.54.212
Ping request could not find host 24.339.54.212. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>PING www.yahoo.com

Pinging www.yahoo.akadns.net [°ÿ] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.118.78: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.118.78: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.118.78: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=51
Reply from 216.109.118.78: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 31ms, Average = 29ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>


----------



## TerryNet

With inconsistent results such as this I suspect wireless interference.

If you have a 2.4Ghz cordless phone unplug it and remove the battery and see if your connection improves dramatically.

Any other potential interferences, such as microwave, large TV near router or PC, Air Conditioner, etc.?

Are there any other wireless networks in range of the router or PC?

Sometimes wireless interference is more disruptive to encrypted networks, so you could try unencrypted to see if the problem lessens.

I assume that you are posting from a wired computer--you could repeat the pings there to see what the results should look like (4 sent, 4 replies).


----------



## charleshw

I think y'all can add this to the "solved" column. I found my genius teenager did have an 2.4 ghz cordless plugged in right next to his PC. After I disconnected it, I PINGed the DNS server again, didn't get a response, but the router and yahoo returned all four packets. As Bob suggested, I ran the SP2 command to reset the Winsock2 entries. And that seems to have solved the problem. Many thanks!


----------



## TerryNet

Actually YOU, the thread originator, can mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools in the upper right.

I should keep score--think that firewall is the leading problem causer, but 2.4Ghz cordless phones are holding their own. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## charleshw

Done.


----------

